# python fill/drain



## crxmaniac

Does anyone know where I cdan get the faucet adapter for the fill/drain for the python?

I've checked home depot and walmart so far no luck.

Thanks


----------



## Ciddian

Oohhh we had them at PJ's but the Pickering store is a bit messed up atm.

I have a spare if you need it


----------



## Darkblade48

I know that Menagerie has a few (that's where I got mine when it broke); of course, it's probably more expensive at (any) pet store.

I've heard that you can get them at Home Depot if you look for a waterbed filler.


----------



## crxmaniac

Darkblade48 said:


> I know that Menagerie has a few (that's where I got mine when it broke); of course, it's probably more expensive at (any) pet store.
> 
> I've heard that you can get them at Home Depot if you look for a waterbed filler.


Yea i couldn't locate any tonight when i was in, mind you i think it was thier part-time help - see young guys, i dunno, i heard maybe at a Lowes?


----------



## crxmaniac

Ciddian said:


> Oohhh we had them at PJ's but the Pickering store is a bit messed up atm.
> 
> I have a spare if you need it


Would you be willing to sell it to me? 

Pm me with a price if you are thanks


----------



## crxmaniac

To anyone that is looking for the faucet adapter MasterBedroom in pickering has them, Brock/401, I just needed the adapter which was 5.99


----------



## Ciddian

ohh you found it!  Yay!


----------



## Riceburner

yep...look for a waterbed syphon..









plus this on the end of the python hose to connect to the garden hose









might have to clamp it on if the ribs dong seal enough









here's a good graphic


----------



## Aquaticz

Wow nice info rice


----------



## crxmaniac

Thanks for the info


----------



## Shattered

Great writeup RB, very well illustrated. 

I got mine at Home depot, but I did have to do a lot of searching... not that I minded thought.


----------



## MichaelAngelo

Holy Crow!!!

Adapting this thing to fit my basement bathroom faucet was an adventure! After checking hd, lowes, rona... all the hardwares i could see I realized that all I needed was a pressure fit lol.

So a short rubber tube and hose clamp... but I found this at big al's for the wayyy-overpriced price of some $12.

Pressure fit is awesome, it's not going anywhere I didn't worry about inside/outside too big/too small thread =D


----------



## KnaveTO

I was able to get mine from the local hardware store... actually surprised you couldn't get it at HD


----------



## MichaelAngelo

KnaveTO said:


> I was able to get mine from the local hardware store... actually surprised you couldn't get it at HD


i have the faucet from hell ;-) outside thread that's just smaller than "standard size" whatever that is


----------



## KnaveTO

Ah... then your faucet head is probably the same size of threading as a showerhead... I found out they are different when I tried to connect my python to the shower rather than the kitchen faucet


----------



## MichaelAngelo

lol yeah mine didn't connect to my shower either... tank god I can't imagine the mess of my fish crud spraing around my shower stall =D


----------



## ameekplec.

You can get a showerhead adapter. Brass fitting cost me $1.75 at HD.


----------



## svtcanuk

For those that have found these at HD, what department were they in?


----------



## DaFishMan

'Bathroom' most likely'

I got a used python recently in exchange for fixing someone's computer but they didn't have or couldnt' find the faucet adapter or the T part for draining.
I wasn't about to complain since it was free in a way.

Luckily I could drain right into the bathtub, then walk out to the laundry room and hook up to the sink in there for refilling. I do plan to hunt down those parts though that way when I'm syphoning the tank I can be there to observe & hook up the gravel cleaner part do some surface vac.

What a difference it makes for water changes, can't believe the thousands of buckets I've lugged over the years, up and down stairs etc.. I now ask myself why.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

They have all the original bits at BigAls Scarborough.

I'm looking for hose equivalent to the clear tubing used for the Python extension kits, because the stuff I made "DIY" extension is collapsing and twisting on me. I don't care if it's 100% as transparent (ribbed or otherwise reinforced would be BETTER), but I can't go with 100% opaque (garden hoses are OUT).

Incidentally I bought a submersible pump and I use the pump to drain my tanks, and the python only for (a) filling and (b) in draining mode when I need to do a gravel-vac. I think this is saving me a LOT of water going down the drain. (Running my tap at full-on, cold for 1 hour a week, that's a lotta gallons of water.)

W


----------



## KnaveTO

As I had to go out to Sherway Gardens tonight I decided to pop into the Home Depot out there as well to find the connection fitting so that I can connect my RO/DI unit and my python to the shower unit that Ameekplec was mentioning. For reference it is a 3/4" MH x 1/2" MIP connector. the one I got has a male end on each side and fits perfectly into my shower hose as well as both the end on my RO/DI unit as the attachment on the python.

Hope this helps any of you looking for one to connect to your shower.


----------



## carbonlist

python no spill & clean's only 25bucks for the 25'...would that be a better solution?


----------



## parrot5

carbonlist said:


> python no spill & clean's only 25bucks for the 25'...would that be a better solution?


Where? How about the fifty feet one?


----------



## shadow_cruiser

carbonlist said:


> python no spill & clean's only 25bucks for the 25'...would that be a better solution?


Yeah, where did you see this?


----------



## gucci17

lol I guess it's a secret...


----------



## carbonlist

I saw it at Lucky's a couple of weeks ago. It was the green one...


----------



## shadow_cruiser

I've been looking out for python deals for the past two weeks. I finally picked up one on kijiji for $20. Good deal if its still $25 at lucky's


----------



## Tbird

carbonlist said:


> I saw it at Lucky's a couple of weeks ago. It was the green one...


Do they have the 50' ones cheap too??


----------

